# Custom size heat mat



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

I'm building a viv stack and it would be incredibly easy to chuck a heat mat down the back but I'd need it to be an unusual size.
Does anyone know any companies that would make a custom size heat mat?


----------



## craig1985 (Aug 8, 2012)

Not sure what their prices are like but Just found HEAT MAT NEW


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Link doesn't work for me.

Anyone else have any ideas?


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

I can make custom sizes but it depends on what size you need!


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi peter, ideally I'd like one 63" x 14", however if that's impractical, how about two mats, 31" x 14"?


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

In fact, possibly wider than 14"


----------



## fuzzzzbuzzzz (Apr 11, 2010)

Could you use heat wire? I have only heard of 47*11 inch heatmats


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

Possibly not sure about lengths though.


----------



## peterf (Jul 27, 2007)

Mujician said:


> Hi peter, ideally I'd like one 63" x 14", however if that's impractical, how about two mats, 31" x 14"?


The distance between the copper conductors on Habistat heat mats dictate the power. I can make anything but at around £10,000 per variation in width it isn't viable.
I can make 11" wide mats at 31" if you need though.
Let me know


----------

